# Yahoo- NHL player scores big talking about his ulcerative colitis (Vancouver Sun)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Ulcerative colitis is not pretty. It's an inflammatory bowel disease with the main symptom being bloody diarrhea, and who wants to hear about that?View the full article


----------

